# Signs of Spring



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is a beautiful day here and I was up early and off to the woods for a long walk with the dogs. Peaceful, wonderful, somewhat muddy - but who cares, the sun was shining, a woodpecker was drumming, I saw some spring flowers and a butterfly!

Anybody else enjoying this beautiful day?

Incidentally in the background of the picture of Dot standing on the violets you can see what looks like a lake. That is normally a meadow, with a single track road running along and a stream. All under water now.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Great photos. There is definitely a feeling of spring in the air. The garden is starting to change and the first flower is out 

I'm appreciating it not getting dark so early as well.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Grove said:


> Great photos. There is definitely a feeling of spring in the air. The garden is starting to change and the first flower is out
> 
> I'm appreciating it not getting dark so early as well.


Me too, the days are lengthening by about half an hour over a week - it is light in the morning when I go out around 6.30am, a couple of weeks ago I still had to carry a torch to locate poops, but not any more 
Sadly my garden just looks like Shrek's Swamp


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, feeling a little warmer, could actually feel the warmth from the sun the other day - and I just saw a big furry bumble bee 
And there has been some scratching going on in our house........ Sounds like bully & baby are stirring from hibernation


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Yes, feeling a little warmer, could actually feel the warmth from the sun the other day - and I just saw a big furry bumble bee
> And there has been some scratching going on in our house........ Sounds like bully & baby are stirring from hibernation


Why can't I work this out.... what are bully and baby?!?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm hoping a pair of pet tortoises we haven't been told about.. Tortoisepoos!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ah..... that would make sense  tortiepoos


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Ah..... that would make sense  tortiepoos


Tortiepoos is better!

I like them


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love Dots bunny ears No sign of spring here It's very cold today and super windy! The park is like a skating rink so no walks there today. But the days are getting longer so that is encouraging


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My walk was blustery and icy but I could feel a hint that Spring is somewhere. Definitely energizing and almost inspired me to do some Spring cleaning!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup, Renee is right, no signs of spring yet. but a local farmer has said we are close as the chicks are starting to hatch....apparently this is a sign. lol
I am really done with winter now though


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures Marzi! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> I'm hoping a pair of pet tortoises we haven't been told about.. Tortoisepoos!


Well done - tortiepoos!! Baby and bully x :turtle::turtle:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Why can't I work this out.... what are bully and baby?!?


My 2 speedy shelled pets  x
It's always ann agonising wait to see if they come out of hibernation,baby has stirred and been spotted - but has gone back for a bit more of a snooze.
Last year I had them under my bed in shoe boxes - it freaked me out when I heard them stirring haha


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes Mariz it's been a lovely spring day today!! So I thought I would ask Sheryl and Olli the cockapoo Georges best friend to meet up for a walk with me and the boys. Well we were having a lovely walk in our favorite field, George and Olli playing with the ball and chasing each other, Sheryl and me chatting and Harry my carin well WHAT WAS he doing rolling in a big pile of fox poo!!! Thank goodness we managed to keep Olli and George away. So Harry's now had a bath what a smell I can tell you. So yes Marzi spring is nearly here, must remind myself to buy more dog shampoo xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I thought you people hunted foxes? Why do I hear so many fox poo stories, is there an overpopulation issue or is it a dog magnet?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We visited the local,artisan market today & even sat outside to "dine"..... But billy wasn't for sharing his "churros" despite two pairs of begging eyes & even a paw!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh Billy, how could you resist those poor doggies, clearly starving they are!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I thought you people hunted foxes? Why do I hear so many fox poo stories, is there an overpopulation issue or is it a dog magnet?


Technically it is now illegal to hunt foxes and yes there is definitely an overpopulation issue AND fox poo has a magnetic quality to it, if you happen to be a dog, while humans are repulsed


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I thought you people hunted foxes? Why do I hear so many fox poo stories, is there an overpopulation issue or is it a dog magnet?


Fox hunts go on, it tends to be the upper class that Hunt foxes on horseback. They are a magnificent site as they go by with all the hounds baying.
It's quite controversial - and it always attracts lots of anti hunt protesters and saboteurs. Some people would like to see it banned (particularly chicken farmers haha) 
It's a great Boxing Day tradition in the uk. 
I guess the sly foxs are good at hiding and outwitting the hunt!!!! To carry on pooing across the British countryside for our lovely pet dogs to enjoy! 
I don't think there is an over population....??. But they are becoming more urban and brazen, moving into the towns to scavenge left over take away food and outer dustbins etc.
There has been a few stories of them sneaking into houses and attacking babies.
I suppose they are kind of our equivalent to the coyotes. 
Fox lesson over!! Haha that was quite a rant   xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Oh Billy, how could you resist those poor doggies, clearly starving they are!


They were treated to all sorts of treats and tasters along the way, cheese, pork pie, sausages and they got their own home baked doggy biscuit bag. 
I sneaked them some churro - not the healthiest doggy snack


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Now I am even more confused. Let me google it for you guys! 

Google did not clear it up, but according to one guy the whole problem is caused by the "great unwashed"!  Classic, I love it, reminds me of the granny on Downton Abbey.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Can we see photos of the tortiepoos?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> Can we see photos of the tortiepoos?


I'll see if I can find some.......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here are a couple of old ones, this one is indoors, and us a picture of "lazy" unfortunately lazy died a couple of years ago


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This must of been at least 4 years ago - this one is bully!
He can run fast & bite!!  billy is lucky to have all his baby toes still!!
He did used to push them along like cars when he was this age 
People can underestimate the speed of a tortoise - when they are fully charged up by the sun & heat, they are quick!! 
I had 3, lazy (rip) bully, & baby.
Bully is at least 35 by now - I inherited them, off a prisoner when I used to work there! 
I have a large covered tortoise pit (tortiepoos) pit in the garden that I put them in during the good weather. Although on occasions - especially hot days, I have to separate them because they fight!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Look at baby Billy  
Oh, and tortiepoo...

Hunting foxes with dogs has been banned, however it is an almost impossible law to enforce and obviously still gors on. After all if a fox is stupid enough to cross a line laid for hounds to follow, obviously hounds will then hunt it.... huntsmen will say this happens a lot. It is legal for farmers to gas or shoot foxes.

Foxes are definitely more numerous and more urban than they were. They are adaptable and cany and live happily off rubbish and hens that are not secure in towns.


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Spring is definitely in the air!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> He can run fast & bite!!  billy is lucky to have all his baby toes still!!
> He did used to push them along like cars when he was this age


Haha! I think they are so cool.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love Bully and Billy! What do you feed them Tracey and are they water lovers or strictly land lubbers?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Spring is in the air. Snowdrops are out, aconites are out, daffodils are pushing through and the starlings are back stealing the chicken food. Lovely photos Marzi.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I love Bully and Billy! What do you feed them Tracey and are they water lovers or strictly land lubbers?


Well billy lives off porridge, jam sandwiches & cheese & yougurts
Bully and baby love lettuce, kale, carrots, broccoli & some special tortoise food pellets.
They all like water - but only if it's sprayed on them on hot sunny days, 
None are fond of baths or swimming  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Billy and the tortiepoo are so cute!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ahh, I see your boy has the same aversion to greens as mine does.  Good thing the tortoises like them!


----------

